# RIP James Brown



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What a bummer to wake up Christmas morning and find out the 'Godfather of Soul' had passed.

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2006/12/25/james-brown-061225.html

This says it all:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PmbBMiwJMrc


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

He was certanly a pioneer in his own way..R.I.P James


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

He was truly an Icon.

And he ran the tightest band in the world.

Bye James.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!

Say it loud James.....You made it FUNKY !!!!!!!!!
For all of us regardless of colour.
Sleep well sweet man.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another icon gone, never to be replaced. I feel fortunate that I was able to grow up listening to some of these greats.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

God he was a great entertainer! He was not perfect in life like us all, but what great music he made. RIP!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*The Godfather*

He'll definitely be remembered but I find it rather disgusting that his family was waging battle over his final resting place. 
Its the ultimate disrespect


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> He'll definitely be remembered but I find it rather disgusting that his family was waging battle over his final resting place.
> Its the ultimate disrespect


+++1 on the quote. Let him rest in peace.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr. David Severson said:


> He was certanly a pioneer in his own way..R.I.P James


If he ever gets in the ground he might rest in peace.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If he ever gets in the ground he might rest in peace.


You know, even before I read your post, I just knew it had to be about that.


----------

